# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  XCEL Infiniti auf Fehmarn verloren

## becksuser

Moin moin,

nach einem herrlichen Surf am Sonntag, den 14.01.2017 habe ich leider meinen rechten Neopren-Handschuh beim Wulfener Hals verloren. Hat ihn zufllig jemand gefunden? Ich gebe auch gerne Finderlohn...

Beste Gre
 Daniel

----------

